# Calling ALL Hydro gurus



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2013)

why wont the water pump up the tube?...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63386


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 21, 2013)

you have a single tube running down and inside? sry i dont get how it is set up from the pic in the thread

edit: what are you looking to do? top feed? micro sprayers from inside? dwc?(although i dont see that working with this particular application

edit 2: pic of the water pump? whats the gph rating on the pump?


----------



## kaotik (Jan 21, 2013)

one thing i noticed earlier 4u was that pump.. *might be dumb, why i didn't post. but no harm now as your stuck.
..is that for water, or just air? and is that what your using trying to move water?
i ask as it looks like the same aquarium pump i use for bubbling tea's. and mine's just for air, not water. 
i know mine would have no use for hydroponics.

..about as far as i can help ya i think


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 21, 2013)

If I am seeing this right, you will be pumping water from within each of the units up to each plant in solo cup and basically top feed. But you are wanting to push the water up the tubes with air. Is that correct?

I would suggest that you set a 5gallon or bigger resevoir at the bottom of the plant shelves and have each of the shelf units drain back into that. Then use a submersible pump that will push water up to 5' vertical and about 550gph. Then run the main hose that will be about 3/4" up to all the levels and have it Tee off at each level to a 1/2" line that would run horizontal across the shelf units. Then, get the little 1gph sprayer heads and connect them to the 1/2" hose at each cup to trickle water on the medium.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a "crude" picture of what I was talking about


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> This is a "crude" picture of what I was talking about




I did that yesturday *Hushpuppy*...I just updated the thread..thanks bro...these containers hold just under 3 gallons solution


*Kao*...was tryn to imitate the "Hydro farm"  thats a 100gallon air pump..yes I use to bubble teas and what not....but should have worked ..anywho..Im stoked on what I have ..thanks bro


*Shortbus*...this will work...this will work ....this will work....:rofl:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 21, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I did that yesturday *Hushpuppy*...I just updated the thread..thanks bro...these containers hold just under 3 gallons solution
> 
> 
> *Kao*...was tryn to imitate the "Hydro farm"  thats a 100gallon air pump..yes I use to bubble teas and what not....but should have worked ..anywho..Im stoked on what I have ..thanks bro
> ...




hahaha nice


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

is the pump air locked? as in not primed and holding air??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2013)

no...the pump blows bubbles in the water...Im moving more towards the drip system:aok:..thanks *TOA*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

OHHH lol.... sry 4u.

glad u got it figured out


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you not getting any water out of the 1/2" lines that go to each plant from the 550 gph pump that is in the res?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2013)

:ciao:  *Hempgodess*

I have a continious flow now with that fountain pump....its not 550gph...holly crap...would be like a pressure washer..blow the hydroton out the sides:rofl:..thats a smal fountain pump maybe like 6 gallons...IDK...I do have a 80gph  pump...and may need the higher pump when I connect 3 of these togather....I tried the Hydrofarm setup  but the water didnt raise up the tube...I am liking this drip setup...I now have it mounted in the Shed and have lettuce sprouts..thanks for helping


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2013)

Doesn't your drawing show a 550 gph pump?  Something to always look for is the height that the pump is capable of raising the water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 22, 2013)

LOL that would definitely be blasting the kids. You will love the drip system as the growth of anything you put in there will explode.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Doesn't your drawing show a 550 gph pump?  Something to always look for is the height that the pump is capable of raising the water.





no sorry girl...thats hushpuppy drawing....I had that in mind befor he drew it up...so if the boards that hold the drip pots is 4 feet tall...and of corse it has to sit on a Res...looking into that...lets say total is 7 feet...:stoned:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 22, 2013)

nope 4u, they're not quite red enough, here ya go            :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no sorry girl...thats hushpuppy drawing....I had that in mind befor he drew it up...so if the boards that hold the drip pots is 4 feet tall...and of corse it has to sit on a Res...looking into that...lets say total is 7 feet...:stoned:



A lot of smaller fountain type pumps are not capable of pulling water up 7'.  Be sure to check the lift capacity of a pump--it does take a lot of oommph to lift water.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks *Hempgoddess*.....I did read the box the 80gph came in and it says it will raise water 3 feet....looks like *Hushpuppy *is correct  at least a 500gph will be needed to raise water 7 feet...My next question comes now
If I have 3 of these units runing  would an airstone in the pots be needed?...I dont think ther will be much water inside?...I plan to use them in the main res ...


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tryed pulling the pump out and manually filling it with water through the intake valve stem some pumps are strong enough that this needs to be done for the cylenders in the pump to catch the water and start pumping it. a pump that size i would think a mothful of water in the stem like a straw tthem immeditly submege in water to seeif it catches and starts pumping.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 23, 2013)

I wouldn't think you would need to aerate the individual units if you have the main rez aerated. That is how I have mine and it does fine with the stone in just the rez. I would make sure it is really pumping the air to it though so that it is maxxed with oxygen when it gets pushed up to the top.

Hey Smoke here is a pump that I am using right now. It says it has a 6.5' lift capability and puts out almost 400gph and has a 3/4" outlet: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-396-submersible-water-pump-396-gph-p-237.html


----------

